# 15.3hh Chestnut Gelding Missing-Do you recognise him?



## MHOL (24 April 2009)

His name is Sassy, he is a 15.3hh IDxTB, Chestnut, about 16 years. He has a very distinctive white blaze that leaks over to one side of his face.

Any news good or bad to missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com in the strictest of confidence


----------



## Cuffey (27 April 2009)

No I dont recognise this horse but:
Is there a Crime Number?
When did the owner realise he was missing?
In what part of the country?
Can the details go through Farmkey onto the Stolen Horse Register please


----------



## MHOL (27 April 2009)

Crime Reference will be issued asap
March 2009
Whitchurch, Shropshire
To be updated on the stolen horse register


----------



## MHOL (27 April 2009)




----------



## NR99 (27 April 2009)

Have PM you if you give me details will circulate through all the local PC/RC's on our network.


----------



## hopppydi (29 April 2009)

Im quite away from you but live near to lots of dealers who arent that great so will have a sneaky look in there fields plus i have printed off the photo at the top and put it in my shop..its a long shot but you have to keep trying and hoping. Beautiful horse by the way and very distinctive which is a good thing


----------



## MHOL (6 May 2009)

There is now a poster online  to download and print to display, please help us find this horse. Thanks for all your help  Missing on Loan


----------

